# Gamer in Miami, FL looking for a game



## Green Knight (Feb 9, 2002)

Specifically, I'm looking to play one or more of the following games: 

D&D Forgotten Realms 
D&D Ravenloft 
D&D Birthright 
Rifts 
Heroes Unlimited 
Nightbane 
Palladium Fantasy 
GURPS Fantasy 
GURPS Supers 
Champions 

If you're playing one of the above games and could use an extra player then please e-mail me. Thanks. 

Primarch@webtv.net


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 21, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 22, 2002)

Maintenance bump.


----------



## War Golem (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Green Knight,

I am involved in 2 D&D games that might be able to accomodate an additional player.

One is a homebrew, in the vein of Greyhawk and FR, that I run most friday nights in the Brickell area.

The other is a FR campaign I play in on tuesday nights in the Kendall area.

I also occasionally run or play in one-shot games on saturdays, roughly once a month or so. These are usually D&D, but depends on what the group wants to try out; I think next on the docket is Dragonstar.

If you are interested in any of these, let me know and maybe we can work something out. Either post here or email me at the email account listed in my user profile.

War Golem


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 27, 2002)

God damned e-mail notification! I didn't get an e-mail!  

Anyway, thanks for the offer! I'm definitely interested in the Forgotten Realms game. I'll e-mail you, now.


----------

